# help fix my batch



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I made my first batch of bar soap last night using the recipe for 2 lb of lard in an earlier thread. I used 32 oz of lard, 4.3 oz lye and 12.2 oz water. I don't have a stick thingy to stir it so I used a spoon. I think I didn't stir long enough (or let it sit/stir enough) because it hasn't hardened much at all. It looks like soft shortening. I troubleshooted at millersoap.com and figured I didn't let it thicken enough before pouring it into the glass pan to harden. In simple terms can some one tell me how to fix this batch. I don't want to waste it. The site says something about putting it into a crock pot and cook it for awhile. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i would guess that since you didn't use a stick thingy, the oils probably cooled and impeded saponification. before i got my stick blender, i used to sit a corner of my pan on a burner on low and keep a close eye on the temp of the oils. well, i didn't really use a thermometer, but i made sure the oils didn't cool too much.

i am not very good with hot process re-work. others can help you there.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't think this has to do with temps. I soap with room temp lard blended with other oils all the time with a lye solution at room temp as well, never using a thermometer, etc. 

It would seem to me that if it hadn't reached trace at all it would have seperated by now. - it hasn't, has it? I've poured at very thin trace and still get good soap - the whole thick trace thing isn't a hard and fast rule and doesn't work for nice swirls I like a thin to medium trace then I add the colors. (fragrance is hand stirred in at emulsification) I would give it a few days to see if it will firm up more. I suspect that the soap did not gel (heat up) did you insulate? I usually have to cut my full water non gelled bars 2-3 days after making them because they are SOFT. If they gel it is still about 1 1/2 days until I can cut if I use full water.

If it is still too soft by day three then there was something else wrong like maybe your scale was off and you don't have enough lye. 

Just wait, you can rebatch whenever you like, but don't be so quick - you might end up with good soap after all!

Check back if it doesn't turn out and we can talk rebatch...


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

IMHO, the oils of the lard have solidified before they saponified because the temperature didn't facilitate saponification. i would guess that soap is very fatty with pockets of lye, or at least an abundance of lye throughout the soap. i had the same thing happen with a tallow/lard soap. it eventually became a little firmer, but it was hot and was very rough on the skin.

getting a stick blender changes everything. it changes the process from a chore to a fun time.


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

It's getting a lot harder! I'll give it more time. At least now can't press my finger into it as easily. Thanks guys for your input. It still has the color of shortening, I guess that's normal since I didn't use any coloring. Next time I'll try herbs or something to fancy it up.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You might want to rebatch using the crockpot. Here is a link with the easiest directions I have found for rebatching using a crockpot.

http://www.pvsoap.com/instructionsforrebatch.htm


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

"When in doubt wait it out".........you can rebatch any time. This advice was given to me when I first started, I am only passing it on because it has been so useful to me through the years.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I just checked your recipe on my lye calculator.

12.2 oz of liquid for 32 oz of oil is a LOT! I would have used about 9.5 - 10 oz

Also, you have about a 2% superfat. I would have decreased the lye to 4.0 - 4.2 oz with an all lard bar (that's just me - nothing wrong with a 2% superfat)

Using so much liquid in your lye solution only means you have to wait longer for this to get harder.

Meloc has a valid point that solid oils cooling before saponification takes place will cause problems with your soap. Although it is more in line with separation.

At this point, I would cut the soap and see if you have free flowing liquid. If you do, then shred the soap and put into crockpot (wear protective gloves and save the liquid). and hot process it.


----------

